# Black Water Extracts, Peat Granuals, Ketpang..etc Etc..is There Really



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

As many of you will know from my previous posts I have a serrasalmus rhombeus piranha , and have been experiencing the various ups and downs that go along with keeping a serra as a pet. In my quest to provide an environment that will keep my fish happy and healthy I've been considering the use of products that supposedly replicate Amazon river water properties in the aquarium. Well known affects of these compounds(?) include a slight lowering of the pH and darkening of the water.

Its well known that for more sensitive or picky specimens like certain tetras and in some cases wild caught discus or angels, breeding conditions are more easily replicated with the use of one of these products. However many of them claim also to add trace minerals to the water that will enhance the overall vigour, health, color, and even "sooth"(whatever they mean by this) your fish.

Since I'm the keeper of a single serra I'm more interested in the latter claims since I have no interest or resources to attempt to try breeding this fish. My water's pH is slightly above 7 so I don't know if my fish will really benefit from the pH buffering affects either.

So the question that I'm asking is; do these so called "trace elements" have any real effect on the health and beauty of our fish or are they just "snake oils" so to speak that target aquariasts with an extra buck to spend?

Please feel free to share your opinions, personal experiences and recommendations


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

In my opinion, -no.

The water is a bit darker and the pH is lower with the black water extract. I don't believe there is any magical properties to it that will improve the health of your fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I say it depends what these elements are. For example vita chem is known to be benificial to the fish so there are vitamens and minerals that can be added to the water to help the fish, buti dont know what types or quantity they are adding so i cant really say for sure. Either way i would suggest getting peat and filter bags instead of black water and getting vitachem if you want the benifits of added minerals and vitamens


----------

